# Tools and equipment inventory



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

It's the time of the year when we have some free time for cleaning and inventory.
Do you guys have a system to keep track of all your tools and equipment?
Anyone use an app or software?
Do you put a number + company name on everything?
I know painter equipment and tools are usually not that expensive, but lost, stolen or broken 20$ to 50$ tools can add up quickly.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Number them for your subs. 

uno
dos 
tres
cuatro
cinco
seis
..
.
.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> Number them for your subs.
> 
> uno
> dos
> ...


In spannish will be hard for us, but in french will be easier


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

It would be nice to inventory things as the year progresses and document on something like Evernote, but if someone wants to be a pos and steal what is inventorying gonna do? With this in mind, I have just this past week gone from having equipment strewn about in three locations within a five mile radius to all in one central location to be used as a base. This will be drastic I think for simplifying this upcoming year. It's already produced recognizable savings this past week.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> It would be nice to inventory things as the year progresses and document on something like Evernote, but if someone wants to be a pos and steal what is inventorying gonna do? With this in mind, I have just this past week gone from having equipment strewn about in three locations within a five mile radius to all in one central location to be used as a base. This will be drastic I think for simplifying this upcoming year. It's already produced recognizable savings this past week.


I'm sure it will help to have everything at one place.
Im not sure I would go with evernote or some other app, just a spreadsheet should be enough to know where your stuff is.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

For accounting purposes, there is a list of every item. 

For weekly inventory, maybe in time. I need more storage first. 

It's the little things that end up missing or misplaced. Ever had anything like this happen to you. On one job, looking for the spring loaded nail punches to set some nails. Can't find them in the tool belt that hangs in the van with the hammer, square, chalk line etc... Ya know, where it would make sense to have it be. So, take a trip to SW to get another one, or just use the old fashioned hammer and punch and do it the hard way. A couple weeks later, go to use an allen wrench to re assemble a ceiling fan and what do I find but a spring loaded nail set.... 

Maybe in a year I will have a respectable shop. Be able to do what I see a few others doing here. And inventory. 

So in response to your op. I say the solution is a homebase with a shop like I think you already have in a great way. If you find an app or template with a system to incorporate for inventorying, please share.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

No question in my mind that the time spent on inventory and equipment maintenance helps with productivity in the long run.

I was just thinking about this a couple of days ago, and realized that I need to communicate better with management, that a shop PM needs to be implemented in order to better organize our paint shop. The difficulty I find, is having management (who is not necessarily cognizant of painting practices, or operations) allow us the appropriate amount of time to perform these duties given we are a 365 day operation excluding weekends and holidays. 

They think painting is a simple task that can be requested, and performed at a moments notice!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> For accounting purposes, there is a list of every item.
> 
> For weekly inventory, maybe in time. I need more storage first.
> 
> ...


You make a great point about space which I seem to never have enough of. 

The members here who are building, or leasing shop space have the right idea.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have lived like that for to long, and if I could accurately calculate how many hrs are wasted each year making another trip, or looking for a tool in my van or building it would make me sick. 

After the building is complete there will be a place labeled for everything. I can glance and see if something is there. I offer so many services now that I can need so many tools, and I am determined to make this easier. 

I have plans for an enclosed trailer, or maybe a box van along with a dump trailer this year. Having a nice sized shop will change everything I hope.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

It's an awesome thing you are doing there Tommy indeed. I have read about it on here. No doubt it will simplify your life. To me it is a sign of current and planned success and definitely a game changer imo. 

Last year I had stuff under a house, then under the deck of the same house, in an 8x6 trailer parked at the same house, in a storage unit five miles away, in a van or in a truck, or on a variety of one to three different jobs going on simultaneously...... Nuts right? How much money did I just save switching to Geico? Good on ya Tommy I hope to be there in a year or so. Maybe I can check out your shop and build from it. 

To CApainter, now I have a shop pm hat to wear?....  .... 
Nah, I agree completely the guys with a shop have it going on indeed. Best way to do it no doubt. With a shop set up and laid out and labeled like Tommy is saying, inventory could be done in an hour or so once a week I bet. A list for perishables and one for non perishables so you know what to restock with to keep downtime on the job to a minimum as well as not force your hand throughout the day for restocking on a 'must have it now' item while you are on the way to do an estimate or play golf with your rep . 

A dedicated spray area, stock area for buying paint in bulk, shakers.... I love carpentry way too much to dedicate it to a paint shop only.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

We just put an entire list together on what is needed for all daily work in most given situations.I am tired of too many trips to get supplies/ sundries, or not having the right gear with a painter (myself included)

We are going to start each Monday morning and review what is in our kits and ensure there is enough to complete a week. I am keeping an inventory in the shop of plastic, caulk tape, filler, sleeves, etc and we can pull from it. Larger scope work is treated different.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I bought some Festool systainers for this purpose.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I have lived like that for to long, and if I could accurately calculate how many hrs are wasted each year making another trip, or looking for a tool in my van or building it would make me sick.
> 
> After the building is complete there will be a place labeled for everything. I can glance and see if something is there. I offer so many services now that I can need so many tools, and I am determined to make this easier.
> 
> *I have plans for an enclosed trailer, or maybe a box van along with a dump trailer this year.* Having a nice sized shop will change everything I hope.


Since I am often mobile and no where near my shop, I too am seriously considering a trailer that'll help me better transport equipment and material without cluttering up my truck.

I've always liked the idea of setting up a work site operations center. Even if the job is small, having a designated area that is well organized with perhaps a work table of some sort, and shade if needed, gives a sense of presence and purpose. 

Thanks OP. This thread is really inspirational!


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I also have an enclosed trailer but I find it is overkill in some situations as well as finding a spot to leave it also.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I just had a customer call me and ask if there was something like a Lojack for tools he has had 7 sprayers stolen in he past 8 month. OUCH


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

DeWalt has a lojack type service and device you can attach to any tool.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I also have an enclosed trailer but I find it is overkill in some situations as well as finding a spot to leave it also.


I'm with you on that. We have a trailer and use it every day. Problem is tight areas and guys that can't reverse very well. Trailers sound great and look great on paper, but always not so practical for every day use.


----------



## JEPaints (Mar 28, 2012)

while trailers are great for a while, pulling them everyday does get old fast


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

ROOMINADAY said:


> We just put an entire list together on what is needed for all daily work in most given situations.I am tired of too many trips to get supplies/ sundries, or not having the right gear with a painter (myself included)
> 
> We are going to start each Monday morning and review what is in our kits and ensure there is enough to complete a week. I am keeping an inventory in the shop of plastic, caulk tape, filler, sleeves, etc and we can pull from it. Larger scope work is treated different.


I like this idea, have thought about it for years, and never implemented it Starting to try and get tools organized for speedy set up of sites, and tear downs. For example, I have a large job box for commercial sites, but we cannot find anything in it, its too big and full of too many tools ad sundries! but it only takes 2 minutes to get the sprayer, paint and 2 job boxes on site!

I'm thinking a modular set up. A basic kit for the daily routine jobs. Sundry supplies and primer always in van. (how to keep from freezing in winter?) Another for quikset/mud and taping repairs. Another kit for spray work. One for carpentry etc. Labeled, just grab it from garage and add to the van tool crib as required. I need to get on this!


----------



## Ajohnson (11 mo ago)

ROOMINADAY said:


> We just put an entire list together on what is needed for all daily work in most given situations.I am tired of too many trips to get supplies/ sundries, or not having the right gear with a painter (myself included)
> 
> We are going to start each Monday morning and review what is in our kits and ensure there is enough to complete a week. I am keeping an inventory in the shop of plastic, caulk tape, filler, sleeves, etc and we can pull from it. Larger scope work is treated different.


I know this is an old post so i doubt I’ll get a response but it’s worth a shot, I am the administrator for the painting company I work for and am constantly looking for ways to reduce the crews trips to the store. Would love to hear more about your system if you read this!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Ajohnson said:


> I know this is an old post so i doubt I’ll get a response but it’s worth a shot, I am the administrator for the painting company I work for and am constantly looking for ways to reduce the crews trips to the store. Would love to hear more about your system if you read this!


How many crews/people do you employ? How many times per week are they vising the paint store.? There's a formula in here somewhere, which in my opinion includes how far away the paint shop is, vs. buying to much crap all at once and it gets lost or damaged. It's like buying groceries. You can go to Costco and buy a whole bunch of crap, but if you don't organize/mantain it, it will go bad on you. I have a shop and try to only go to the paint store once a week. I am personally in charge of inventory, but tell my guys to have their personal hand tools organized.
Although, sometimes there is always something you may run out of at an unfortunate time. I tell my guys, if you need something, then just go get it. But do it at a convenient time. AKA, on your way to work etc. No point in blowing a half day just to get some tape etc..Or maybe your just micro managing too much? 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Ajohnson (11 mo ago)

finishesbykevyn said:


> How many crews/people do you employ? How many times per week are they vising the paint store.? There's a formula in here somewhere, which in my opinion includes how far away the paint shop is, vs. buying to much crap all at once and it gets lost or damaged. It's like buying groceries. You can go to Costco and buy a whole bunch of crap, but if you don't organize/mantain it, it will go bad on you. I have a shop and try to only go to the paint store once a week. I am personally in charge of inventory, but tell my guys to have their personal hand tools organized.
> Although, sometimes there is always something you may run out of at an unfortunate time. I tell my guys, if you need something, then just go get it. But do it at a convenient time. AKA, on your way to work etc. No point in blowing a half day just to get some tape etc..Or maybe your just micro managing too much? 🤷‍♀️


There are 14 painters in our company. I typically receive emails from our suppliers each day, not a lot each day but 200 here and there which I know adds up. I have only been with the company myself for 4 months, but I know that the crews purchase what they need prior to beginning the job but then there are times when they run out of tape or paper, or need rollers and the shop is farther than the store. May I ask how you manage your inventory? I don’t want to micro manage, I just want to help the company be profitable and help be as organized as we can.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Ajohnson said:


> There are 14 painters in our company. I typically receive emails from our suppliers each day, not a lot each day but 200 here and there which I know adds up. I have only been with the company myself for 4 months, but I know that the crews purchase what they need prior to beginning the job but then there are times when they run out of tape or paper, or need rollers and the shop is farther than the store. May I ask how you manage your inventory? I don’t want to micro manage, I just want to help the company be profitable and help be as organized as we can.


Understandable. A small hole can sink a large ship. I only have 2 employees, so it's much easier . I have a shop with shelves and label where everything goes. Tape, sleeves etc. I also have a whiteboard in the shop that anyone can write on if we're in need of something. Although I imagine you have a few Forman that just need to replenish their personal stock .. If I were in your position, I would probably have weekly meetings with doughnuts and discuss the matter openly with the foreman. I'm sure you will all come up with some great ideas without sounding too micro managerish..😬


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Ajohnson said:


> I know this is an old post so i doubt I’ll get a response but it’s worth a shot, I am the administrator for the painting company I work for and am constantly looking for ways to reduce the crews trips to the store. Would love to hear more about your system if you read this!


I think for your situation, communication is key between you and the painters. Since you're not on site, you'll need to rely on them letting you know if/when supplies are low or needed. All the fancy spreadsheets & programs in the world aren't enough to bridge the gap of poor communication though.


----------

